# Is There Something?......



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

That i can buy from the local LFS to speed up the cycling process for my 20 gal tank for my new rhom coming tommorrow,i filled it with water from my 125 gal tank and soaked the sponge filter i will be using in the same water.The tank has been up and running for 2 days,i know this isnt the perfered way to cycle a tank but i am kinda stuck right now,someone said to place 1 of the cartridges from my big tank right into the 20 gal tank,would this be ok????


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Get some bio spira (beneficial bacteria)... Tetra Safe Start worked well for me a couple of times. It's expensive, especially if you have a big tank... but worth it IMO.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19607&cmpid=03csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA&CAWELAID=529175701


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

there is no benefit to using the water.

Yes taking a cartrige from an existing/cycled tank will help the process, either put it right in the filter on the new tank or as close to the intake as possible. I would not do that until the fish is in there as you need the ammonia source to keep the bb alive.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Taking some cycled media from a cycled filter will work but depending on the bio-load of the big tank you might send it into a mini cycle while it trys to catch up on the load, from part of the media being taken.



Nzac said:


> there is no benefit to using the water.
> 
> Yes taking a cartrige from an existing/cycled tank will help the process, either put it right in the filter on the new tank or as close to the intake as possible. I would not do that until the fish is in there as you need the ammonia source to keep the bb alive.


I disagree that aged water contains what cycled media needs to survive.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

if the aged water is from a cycled tank all that will be there is nitrates which are the end of the cycle. 
I test my tanks weekly, always 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and <20 nitrate, tells me there is no ammonia or nitrite which is what the bb needs.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Get some bio spira (beneficial bacteria)... Tetra Safe Start worked well for me a couple of times. It's expensive, especially if you have a big tank... but worth it IMO.
> 
> http://www.fosterand...ELAID=529175701


How long after i add this can i add the new fish???


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I have always put fish in the next day


----------

